
Make your site more accessible - iktorn
http://codetunes.com/2012/07/27/make-your-site-more-accessible#.UBZi9UZZvxY.hackernews
======
DeepDuh
The title is a bit ironic when I read your blog on an iPhone. Hint: It's
readable but the menu is broken.

